# Whats your fall schedule?



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine:

Chemistry 130(lecture) - MW 
Chemistry 130 (lab) - M 
Math 122 - S 
Intermidiate Weight Training - Self Paced
Advanced Weight Training - Self Paced

I'm done with all the General Ed Courses except for math/science, and since I have yet to pick a major, I don't have any other classes to take besides Chem/Math. But If I'm not a full-time student,I have to pay my own health insurance, so I had to fill 4 credit hours with irrelevant courses like weight training. 

I'm not looking forward to chemistry because of the labs you have to do with a partner. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scrub Ducky,

The experiments you will be doing in chemistry lab will be good enough for conversation. There were many times I remember laughing at some of the things that were said. 

One time, we were in the lab trying to make some equation into a chemical solution. The chemicals looked pretty cool separate, but when we had to put them together, some lady across the table from me belted out: "What is this $h!7; this stuff is disgusting!" It took me about five minutes to calm down from laughing so hard. 

Another time was when a different group did their experiment completely wrong and made a huge brown mess on the table, which did not look all that pleasing. That was worth about ten minutes of laughing right there, especialy with the lab asistant getting mad at the students!

Oh, and by the way, if there is butyric acid in the lab, it's best to stay away from it!

Chemistry was one of the better courses I took!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Heya Millennium! Havent talk to you in awhile, how have ya been?

Well thats good to hear, I don't feel as anxious now. :thanks 
I hope the teacher assigns partners though, that'll stink if we have to pick. But yeah, maybe it won't be as bad as I had thought it would.

Butyric acid eh? I'll be sure to stay away from that. 



> Another time was when a different group did their experiment completely wrong and made a huge brown mess on the table, which did not look all that pleasing. That was worth about ten minutes of laughing right there, especialy with the lab asistant getting mad at the students!


 :lol


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

Developmental psychology-T/TH
Abnormal psychology-T/F
Psychology of personality-T/F
Women in literature-M/W
English literature 1-M/W


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

internal auditing
cost accounting 
Public Sector accounting
International business
Capstone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

reaver221 said:


> multivariable calculus - MTWHF
> linear algebra - MWF
> physics I - MWHF
> physics lab - T
> ...


Reaver221,

Linear algebra really isn't so bad. Physics, on the other hand, is the fail out course. That course alone is going to take some work. You can do it, though. You just have to plan your time.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

AN331 Human Origins (T/Th)
PS572 Psychology of Women (W) :afr (small class)
PS303 History of Psychology (T/Th) :yawn 
PS325 Experimental Psychology: Personality (T/Th) :afr (group work)
PS472 Family Violence: Theories & Research (M) :afr (small class)


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The City in American Literature and Culture - T/TH 11:30am
The Nature of Environmental Problems - T/TH 1:00pm
The Adolescent in Literature - T/TH 2:30pm

Last semester, only 3 classes. w00t!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

reaver221 said:


> multivariable calculus - MTWHF
> linear algebra - MWF
> physics I - MWHF
> physics lab - T
> ...


yeesh, whats your major?


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Graphic design II (Tu/TH)
Drawing I (M/W)
Human Evolution (M/Tu/W/TH)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scrub D...I'm doing fine man. I hope things are going the same for you.


Reaver221,

Eigenvectors were things we had toward the end of the quarter. Even then, they weren't that bad. I thought the course was rather easy. It's just multi-dimensional algebra.

Your physics (especially the circuits stuff will come in handy for your major). It is still giving me weird memories of blocks going up inclines, angular friction forces, torque, Bernoulli principles. 

By the way I don't know why I am posting in this forum; I graduated college six years ago. Maybe it's time to go back. hmm.......


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm just starting college this fall so I'm just taking the general education stuff. I have THREE seminar classes afr :sigh), two lecture classes, and one activity. I'm so worried about the seminar classes. One is for English, another for math (anyone know how that works?), and another for University 100. I don't think I'll be able to get through this year. :hide


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Humanities 3 Culture of Medieval and Rennaissance Europe TTh 10:30am-12
Music 28 History of Rock(Heck yeah! :nw ) F 9am-12
Sociology 30 Social Psychology MW 9am-10:30
Speech 5 Interpersonal Communication( :afr ) M 4pm-7

Really really dreading the speech class. I hate general ed! :mum


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

History
Philosophy
Italian
Writing


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Made my schedule yesterday. I think it is pretty good, so I will probably be sticking with it.

Interm. Macroeconomics
Elements of Stats. and Probability
Philosophy: Reasoning and Critical Thinking
Geography
World Religions

15 credits


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I am on a trimester schedule, so I only have to take 3 classes:
Phonological Disorders
Language Disorders
Linguistics


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

duped said:


> CHEM 6A 2.0
> CHEM 109A 4.0
> MATH 5A 4.0
> MCDB 1A 4.0
> ...


In my opinion, you probably should...


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

Microbiology & Immunology
Organic Chemistry I
Physics I
Elem. Spanish I
Health & Wellness


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

duped said:


> CHEM 6A 2.0
> CHEM 109A 4.0
> MATH 5A 4.0
> MCDB 1A 4.0
> ...


wow, that is a lot of hard classes right there! You must be smart if you signed up for all of them, and I'm sure you can do it, but when will you have time to sleep?? I think you'd be able to concentrate on getting good grades if you dont overwhelm yourself. And about behing behind, I am too. I transfered colleges twice due to different things like moving away, so I know how it feels to want to just finish up already. But I still think you should take it just a tad easier


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> Humanities 3 Culture of Medieval and Rennaissance Europe TTh 10:30am-12
> Music 28 History of Rock(Heck yeah! :nw ) F 9am-12
> Sociology 30 Social Psychology MW 9am-10:30
> Speech 5 Interpersonal Communication( :afr ) M 4pm-7
> ...


I'm basically done with general ed classes and I never had to take a speech class. :con Why is that?

duped - Personally, I would drop a few classes. For me it would be better to slowly but surely get through it than to have to repeat one or two or have a low GPA. I don't think I could handle that much at once because they are demanding courses. But If you think you can handle it, why not? Knocking all that out in one semester would be great.


----------



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm going back to school in the fall, just taking some gen eds to get back into the swing of things.

Spanish
US History
Anthropology
Sociology
Nevada History


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Math 120-Intermediate Algebra
Geol 10-Environmental Geology
Art 17-Drawing
Psych 33-Personal Growth and Adjustment :afr The description of this class sounds scary. The counselor was helping me pick out classes that would coorelate timewise, and I agreed to psych, but I thought it would be like general psych, not "personal growth."


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Visual Communication
Intro to Electronic Media Production
General Psychology 1
Intro to Non-Fiction Prose
Philosophy of Human Nature

I think I'm going to drop non-fiction or philosophy, so I can take sociology this semester. I'll talk to my advisor first, though.


----------



## chrisman19 (Nov 27, 2003)

Corporate Finance
International Finance
Business Law
Internship


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Intro To Comp Programming - Which I'm annoyed I have to take 
Psychology In Modern Life
Magic, Witchcraft & Religion - Which I can't believe is a gen ed class.. I love this school!

10 whole units.. a new personal best! :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Mon - 4-10 PM - Instrumentation Controls
Tues - 5-10 PM - Intro to Microprocessors
Wed - 6:00-9 PM - Public Speaking . . . :cry

I really should take another math, too... Don't wanna. :sigh


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

My schedule sucks compared to every other quarter. I have to go to school everyday. 

Math 114 M-F 7;30-8;20
Anthropology M-Th 8;30-9;20
Public Speaking M&W 9;30-11;10


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got three 4th year seminars covering:
Origins of the Second World War
The Holocaust
Contemporary (20th century) Asia

I'll also be taking a 3rd year course on Middle Eastern history and time permitting, a course on contemporary Africa.

Luckily I've been able to condense my entire schedule into two days, which leave me the other five to work full-time. My theory (which has thusfar been proven true) is that if I keep myself extremely busy I won't have the time or energy to be socially anxious.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

busy, busy, busy

english
music/art/literature: tradition concepts
music compostion
music harmony
comparative religions
violin
yoga

i might continue piano instruction at a community music center as well to accompany my music classes...

seems too much, i'm likely to pull a couple of classes out though


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

duped said:


> CHEM 6A 2.0
> CHEM 109A 4.0
> MATH 5A 4.0
> MCDB 1A 4.0
> ...


Wow you sound just like me. I'm taking 19 course as well: 3 Anthropology classes, a Geography class with a lab, a Spanish class, and a photography class.

I'm also behind by more than a year and am trying to play catch up. I'm just going to tough it out, but with all those science/math courses, I recommend you maybe replace a couple of those with some easier gen. ed. course or something. If you try to take all the hardest ones at once, you might get too overwhelmed and not do well. Best of luck to you in whatever you decide!


----------



## camiam (Dec 3, 2004)

English: Persuasive Writing
Biological Anthropology
Principles of Archaeology
Logic
Music Appreciation
Intro to Linguistics

I was thinking of 19, but I'm just going to do 18. I'm almost done with my gen ed.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Introduction to Music
Introductory Spanish
English Composition
Introductory to Algorithmic Design
Introductory to Algorithmic Design I Lab
College Algebra

...first semester of college, 16 credits


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Monday - 12-1:15 Golf
Tuesday and Thursday - 9:30-10:45 Biology, 12-2:50 Auto 101
Wednesday - 8-10:50 Biology lab, 12-1:15 Golf
Sunday - 8:30-10:45 Outrigger Canoe (it's a seven week course)


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

sociology - TH 12:30 - 1:45
world history to 1500 - TH - 2:00 - 3:15
freshman english 1 - distance learning (online)
journalism (writing) - distance learning (online)


----------



## AngryPlatypus (Aug 1, 2005)

My classes are somewhat of a mixed bag... here's my schedule, a sophomore going to SUNY-Binghamton.

Intro Spanish, MTWThF 8:30-9:30... god, what was I thinking... I'll have to get up early every day _and_ talk in front of the class! I think i'm going to be sick just thinking about it. :afr

Honors Econ Microeconomic Theory Tth 1:15-2:40, which will kick my *** up, down, and around campus for the first semester.

Middle Eastern History (TThs 11:40-1:05) should be cool, and I'm good at writing, so no complaints there.

Some generic history class called Foundations of America, MW 12-1, F 1-2... basically just for gened credit.

So there they are, hope I do better next semester. But if I can get dean's list again it will be :banana time. :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Magazine Writing 1
Radio News and Voice Training
Newspaper Reporting 2
TV Production (Taught by an actual television personality! Ooooh, not to be a huge dork here, but I'm awfully excited.)
Page Design for Journalism
Copy Editing/Computer Assisted Reporting
Opinion Writing

Plus, I'll be doing work for the (lame) school newspaper. Looks like a busy semester, no?


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

My GOD you guys have full schedules...

State and Local Gov. in NJ 12:30-1:50 MTH
Politics in Europe 2:00-3:20 MTH
Microeconomics 2:00-3:50 TF
Macroeconomics 6:00-8:50 W


----------



## upandgo (Aug 11, 2005)

well, i'm just a high school sophomore, but...

AP US History
Honors Chemistry
Algebra 2
Spanish 2
American Literature
Art 1


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

Monday

11:00 -11:50 Math
12:00 - 12:50 English
1:00 - 1:50 American Politics

Tuesday

11:00 - 11:50 Biology
12:35 - 1:50 Religions of Asia

Wednesday

11:00 - 11:50 Math
12:00 - 12:50 English
1:00 - 1:50 American Politics

Thursday

11:00 - 11:50 Biology
12:35 - 1:50 Religions of Asia

Friday

8:00 - 10:50 Biology Lab
11:00 - 11:50 Math
12:00 - 12:50 English
1:00 - 1:50 American Politics


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Nuclear and radiation physics
Condensed matter physics
Nonlinear dynamics
Project management (ewww, but mandatory...)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

MWF:

French - Reading for Graduate Students
German - 300 Level (Audit)
History - Women in India and China
History - Tudor England

TTH:

History - History of Christianity

F:

European Studies (Sitting in)

I'm going to die.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Kelly: That seems like an awfully large load for a grad student. Don't they average only about 9 hrs a semester?


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

MW: 5:30-8:00pm-Social and Human Services 103
T:6:30-9:30pm-Child and Family Studies 110
video course for HUM 105

I'm not looking foward to the nigth classes, but it's the only time they are offered...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

wituckius said:


> Philosophy - Tthr 11- 12:20
> calligraphy - TThr 12:30-1:50
> Geology - MWF 12:00-12:50
> intermediate algebra - 2:00-3:50
> ...


I hate morning classes. I had to schedule one class early in the morning because of my schedule though. It's gonna be rough. I'mona need lotsa coffee.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Digital Electronics M 6-9:30
Electrical Machinery TT 4-6
Industrial Machine Wiring T 6-10

10 credits, I wanted to take more but all the classes i could take are at the same times.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> Kelly: That seems like an awfully large load for a grad student. Don't they average only about 9 hrs a semester?


We have to have 12 to be considered full time and then able to receive our scholarship.

I have thirteen. French = 4, Tudor England, History of Christianity, and Women in India and China are all 3 apiece. I'm auditing German (3 credits that don't count toward the scholarship.) European Studies is a 3 credit class I'm just "sitting in" on. Meaning that the class will start, I'll take a seat and hopefully learn stuff.

Add my TA assignment plus my office hours to that and I'm going to die. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Photography I - MW
Intro to Biology - Tue/Thur Fri=Lab
Business Computer System - Online Course
U.S. Latino/Hispanic Literature - Tue/Thur

After this semester I'll have my Associates in Art.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have o. chem and lab, physics and lab, world histroy, world religion, and philosophy


----------

